# question on how preference works.



## Dalymiddleboro (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi all. 

I have 402b preference, and the other day I was speaking with a guy at the gun range. He was under the impression that various preferences only offer extra points on the exam. I was under the impression that preferences slate you on the list, above normal applicants provided you score a 70 or above, then your actual score goes against applicants with the same preference. Can't anyone clarify?

Also I have a second question... When I filled out my initial civil service exam application, that's when I was asked if I have 402b preference. At the time I took the civil service test, there was no mention or "box" to check for this preference, either by the scantron sheet, or the instructor. My question is, do they just see I have this preference from the initial application? Or do I need to make any other calls, or have my father mail out his retirement/discharge papers? I appreciate your replies. Thanks!


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Dalymiddleboro said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I have 402b preference, and the other day I was speaking with a guy at the gun range. He was under the impression that various preferences only offer extra points on the exam. I was under the impression that preferences slate you on the list, above normal applicants provided you score a 70 or above, then your actual score goes against applicants with the same preference. Can't anyone clarify?
> 
> Also I have a second question... When I filled out my initial civil service exam application, that's when I was asked if I have 402b preference. At the time I took the civil service test, there was no mention or "box" to check for this preference, either by the scantron sheet, or the instructor. My question is, do they just see I have this preference from the initial application? Or do I need to make any other calls, or have my father mail out his retirement/discharge papers? I appreciate your replies. Thanks!


You are correct, you don't receive preference in the form of extra points. You receive preference in the hiring order if you pass the exam.

Here is a link to the preference order from Civil Sevice:
Certification Order of Lists


----------



## Dalymiddleboro (Apr 29, 2015)

Bloodhound said:


> You are correct, you don't receive preference in the form of extra points. You receive preference in the hiring order if you pass the exam.
> 
> Here is a link to the preference order from Civil Sevice:
> Certification Order of Lists


Exactly what I thought. Thank you. As for my second question, does civil service just see my preference from the initial exam application? I have proof of preference I'm wondering if you know when I will need to present said proof. I'm just trying to stay proactive and don't want to lose my preference or miss out.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Dalymiddleboro said:


> Exactly what I thought. Thank you. As for my second question, does civil service just see my preference from the initial exam application? I have proof of preference I'm wondering if you know when I will need to present said proof. I'm just trying to stay proactive and don't want to lose my preference or miss out.


Correct, you claim the preference on the exam application, not on the actual exam.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro (Apr 29, 2015)

Bloodhound said:


> Correct, you claim the preference on the exam application, not on the actual exam.


Great. Looks like its all in order then.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

You're alright Daly. Don't fuck it up. 

See that kid from Millis? Be the exact opposite of that.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro (Apr 29, 2015)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> You're alright Daly. Don't fuck it up.
> 
> See that kid from Millis? Be the exact opposite of that.


I did see that story... That was insanely ridiculous...

Some people just don't have their head screwed on straight.


----------

